# A Letter from Tolkien up for auction...



## GuardianRanger (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm surprised our good friend Barley hasn't posted this....  

An auction house has a letter from Tolkien up for bidding. You can see it here.

The text from the page reads:



> A highly significant letter by J.R.R.Tolkien is to be offered on February 10th 2005 at Leski Auctions. Tolkien (1892-1973) is of course famous for "The Hobbit" and "Lord of the Rings" in which he conjures up an imaginary world, Middle Earth, peopled by elves and other creatures. After a great revival in the 60s, Tolkien has found vast new audiences today, not least through the cinema. "Lord of the Rings" has been a stunning success worldwide. This letter, written in Tolkien's distinctive rune-like style, refers directly to "Lord of the Rings".
> 
> Written in September 1955 to a keen admirer of his work, Tolkien details the angst of finalising the writing and publishing of "Lord of the Rings". In it, Tolkien reveals that much material " (had) to be jettisoned", but that he was ready to write "another 300 pages of narrative".
> 
> ...



Pretty interesting. I didn't see an opening bid. It's probably more than I can afford. I think the auction is on the 10th of February.


----------

